# Mink



## i8theburger (Oct 27, 2014)

Will Mink attack our chickens during the day? We spotted a Mink in our neighbourhood a few weeks ago and have had our chickens safely locked in their run/coop since. I want to get them out during the day but cannot always be there with them. Anyone an expert on Mink?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Mink will feed when there is food available. Certainly aren't limited to day or night feedings. 
Is there any sign of mink around your coop? Once a mink finds your flock it is near impossible to stop them until the mink is dead. They can dig, climb, and squeeze under, over and through almost everything. You might be ok if the mink isn't frequenting your yard.
Predation is unfortunately one of the threats of free ranging, so the best judge of action is your gut. If you aren't comfortable letting them out, don't.


----------

